

Ask HN: Estimated costs to build a mobile app widget? - lscore720

I&#x27;m curious as to the costs involved in building a fairly complex widget to be integrated into social (consumer) mobile apps.  As an example, it would be like adding a &quot;scoring&quot; system option each of the app&#x27;s tens of thousands to millions of users.  Sorry in advance if this is vague, but I&#x27;m just looking for rough ranges.  Basically, everything from hiring the developer&#x2F;s to testing and launching.<p>Thank you!
======
KararCBB
Definitely shop around, if you must. Technology is at all time smart and a lot
of smart people around the globe so any complex thing can be conquered, just
look in the right places. My estimated cost is between $3K to $8K overseas and
$3K to $20K in US. This is a great site to start, I think.
[http://www.toptal.com/](http://www.toptal.com/)

~~~
lscore720
I really appreciate the estimate & link! I'm curious: how would you compare
elance and other freelance sites to Toptal?

~~~
KararCBB
Absolutely! It is hard to say as all these companies are the middle man and
they charge their base fees and connect you with different skill level people;
depends who you get connected with. I've been burned twice so be very careful
spending your money. Never put up front money, get stuff in writing, talk to
people on the phone and ask for proof that what they already built? See if
they measure up to your standards. If money is not issue, go with well known
brands/people, if it is then ask the developers for some referrals. This
article helps a bit.. [http://www.forbes.com/sites/theyec/2014/05/29/the-true-
cost-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/theyec/2014/05/29/the-true-cost-of-
offshoring-your-app-development/) Good luck!

